# Balloon dilation of the stomach pylorus



## nancydawson (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone know the CPT code to use for "balloon dilation of the stomach pylorus?"


----------



## elenamrobles (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Nancy, your info (approach, procedure,etc) is limited, before I would suggest to begin looking @ 43245 (Upper gastrointestinal endoscopy including esophagus, stomach, and either the duodenum and/or jejunum as appropriate; with dilation of gastric outlet for obstruction [e.g., balloon, guidewire, bougie]) for the dilation of the pylorus.  Hope you can use this as a starting point.


----------

